# španělsko-český, česko-anglický



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I've just realiased that in Seznam Slovník, as in the WordReference dictionary we have the language choices following this pattern:
_
česko- anglicský_, _špaňelsko-český_, and similar.

So, why the first language ends in *-o* and why the second in *-ý*, shouldn't it be *-y* (whithout accent)?

Děkuji předem

Na shledanou.:


----------



## K.u.r.t

The *ý* ending is there because the whole word is a masculine adjective. But even though there is the hyphen it is still just one word. Whenever you have this kind of doubleword it is usually concatenated together by means of the *o*. Likewise you could have čern*o*bíl*ý*, čern*o*bíl*á*, čern*o*bíl*é* =black and white (m., f., n. forms) etc.


----------



## Jana337

Let me address the issue of *-y* without accent. There's a difference between *český *and *česky*. The former is an adjective and the latter is an adverb. So a dictionary can be only *český*, not *česky*. The adjective works like in other languages but the adverb is a bit tricky. It is used with verbs - to speak, to write, to learn etc.

_Učím se česky.
Napiš jí česky, protože anglicky neumí.
Je to český zpěvák, ale skoro nikdy nezpívá česky._

In Wikipedia, when you want to click on another language version, you see the following:


Чăвашла
Cebuano
Česky
Corsu
Cymraeg
It is *česky *because the entry is written in Czech (text je napsán česky). They might as well use *čeština* (noun) but not *český*.

_Učím se několik jazyků, ale čeština se mi z nich líbí nejvíce.
Až se naučím dobře česky, přečtu si Nesnesitelnou lehkost bytí v češtině.
_
You can sometimes use *v češtině* instead of *česky*.

_Je to český zpěvák, ale skoro nikdy nezpívá v češtině.
_


----------



## kelt

Tagarela said:


> So, why the first language ends in *-o* and why the second in *-ý*, shouldn't it be *-y* (whithout accent)?



Hi,

I am not sure if I am getting it right, but I'll try to add one idea.

It's an ellipsis, the words are missing _slovník_. If you write it like this:
_Španělsko-český slovník
Česko-anglický slovník_

Does it make more sense?


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you all!

I got the idea now, that the words are adjectives for slovník, I was thinking as they were the name of the languages. 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

It's me again...

I was thinking, for example, if I wanted to say something like 
"I study history in Czech" should I say _Učím se historii česky_ or _Učím se historii v češtině_?

Děkuji znovu

Na shledanou.:


----------



## kelt

Hi,

I'd say:
_Studuji historii česky._
_...v češtině_ puts emphasis on the language (in contrast to other subjects in English for instance), otherwise it'd be an inappropriate direct translation from English.


----------



## tlumic

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> I was thinking, for example, if I wanted to say something like
> "I study history in Czech" should I say _Učím se historii česky_ or _Učím se historii v češtině_?


 
I would say: _Studuji historii v češtině_.
Compare:
Studuji také angličtinu, abych uměl anglicky, ale většinu předmětů studujeme v portugalštině.

Mám to přečíst anglicky nebo česky?
x
Právě čtu Coelha ve španělštině.


----------

